# [Migration Github vs GitLab] Propriété Microsoft

## jaypeche

Suite à l'acquisition de GitHub par Microsoft, je pense qu il serait intéressant de créer un script de clonage pour exporter nos dépots github vers gitlab...

Je vais me lancer dans la migration, dans un premier temps. Tenter de mettre au point un script ensuite...

Article : https://www.numerama.com/tech/383030-en-une-heure-13-000-projets-ont-ete-bascules-de-github-a-gitlab.html

Tutoriel : https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=VYOXuOg9tQI

Je vous invite tous à migrer...

Cordialement. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> Je vous invite tous à migrer...

 

Un peu perdu dans toute cette polémique ...  :Embarassed: 

Si j'ai bien compris, le message, c'est "fuyez le méchant krosoft pour vous réfugier chez le gentil gougueule" ???

 *Numerama wrote:*   

> Néanmoins, les développeurs et développeuses qui souhaitent quitter le giron de GitHub à cause de la présence de Microsoft seront intéressés de savoir que le site était préalablement herbergé sur la plateforme de cloud computing Microsoft Azure. En avril dernier, GitLab a annoncé qu’elle abandonnait cet hébergeur, et qu’elle optait finalement pour… Google Cloud Platform.

 

----------

